# Laguna p flux dust collection question



## Paul2962 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi 
I have been very amazed and confused about all the comments on dust collecting. I am building a new shop and getting very serious about my woodworking. Dust is a big issue for me so I want good dust control, and that means hepa. I am thinking about the laguna p flux dust collection system. Does anyone have any experience with it?

I am aware of the customer service reputation. I would like to understand if this is a good tool?


----------



## HackFabrication (Mar 11, 2019)

> Dust is a big issue for me so I want good dust control, and that means hepa. I am thinking about the laguna p flux dust collection system. Does anyone have any experience with it?


No experience with that particular system. But I have used a lot of bandwidth and countless hours researching dust collection devices and theory. And still only have a limited knowledge about what all 'matters'.

In the end, I came to the conclusion, that unless your shop building is constructed to 'white room' standards, you're not going to get all the dust. So it boils down to what your expectation is for removing dust.

My personal expectation is for my dust collector, to remove 95+% of the chips, 90% of large (visible) dust, and as much of the invisible dust that I can. And rely on my air filtration system (I have a Powertec unit) to aid in collecting the finer stuff that 'floats around'. If you have personal health concerns, you should be wearing a respirator during most (if not all) operations. If you have a shop inside your house (mine is in the basement), and are concerned about spreading the dust to the rest of the residence, you have a few more concerns in designing a system.

Also: The best stand alone dust collector manufactured, is only going to work as good as how you've connected it to the machines. By this I mean: A lot of machinery only has cursory dust collection designed into it. Which means you'll need to get creative with collection at the source.


----------



## farmfromkansas (Jun 16, 2019)

How big is your shop and what are you using for equipment?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

My opinion from owning a CFlux is to stay away from Laguna. Lots of unnecessary bells and whistles but the core dust collector doesn't really do the job. I wrote a review of the CFlux a while back. I would look at Oneida instead and get a better DC for the same amount of money.


----------

